# Bass Boat



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey folks, I just bought a 88 17' bass boat and trailer for 200.00 bucks. Yea! Well now the work starts. Does anyone know where I can get livewells for a bass boat? I found LOTS for saltwater boats but am having trouble with the bass boat wells.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

What make is the boat and are replacing the ones in there or building new ones?

Capt Mike


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Bayliner, and they are missing. So I could make them or buy them. I have a roll of cloth but if I can buy them that would be better for me...time wise.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

In that case just use a rubbermaid tub as the insert and the top as a splash guard. 

Cut a hole in the center leaving about 3 inches of the top all around.

Seal the top on with silicon and the spray bar and drain plug. 

Route some tubing for the pump and your set. 

Low cost and it will last 10 years. 
http://www.tinboats.net/index.php/Projects/building-a-livewell.html

Capt Mike


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. My wife thinks that is a good idea.


----------

